# Herd Database



## Calendula (Feb 1, 2017)

I really was not entirely sure where to put this.  So I apologize if this is in the wrong spot.

Although my "paperwork" and trying to keep everyone organized and information on them isn't terribly difficult yet (I have most of it memorized), I am worried for the future and needing a good program or Excel spreadsheet to keep everything organized.

What do you guys do? Do you use an online program, something like Excel, or nothing? What information do you have down for your animals?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 1, 2017)

I do use an Excel thing but mostly because it is for E-Records.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 1, 2017)

http://www.cattlemax.com/

Have used http://www.cowsense.com/  didn't like it.

I keep these kinds of records for herbicide and fertilize applications:


----------

